# Hello.



## libbysmum (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi I'm Libbysmum from Birmingham. I am currently writing this with tears of shame in my eyes as I feel I have let my friend down. My best friend died three weeks ago, I was with him, and I promised I would find kind loving homes for his three cats and two dogs, I didnt have any problems with the dogs, but despite trying everything I can think of, sanctuaries, private advertising, word of mouth it seems NOBODY wants cats! They are 3 spayed tabby females ages 5,8 and 9. I currently have a living nightmare, the council have repossessed his home, and these cats are with me! I cant have them in the lounge as they want to eat my birds, they cant have free run of the house as my two collies want to eat them, there would be major bloodshed if they met, so these cats are either in my kitchen when I'm out, but the dogs have tried to scratch and chew through the door to get to them, or shut in the downstairs loo when the dogs are being fed or the back door is open! These are 3 very loved cats and their owner, my friend wouldnt rest if he could see how they are living. I feel so bad, as I am letting them and him down badly. Could anybody please point me in the right direction to finding these cats a loving home, they can be seperated, and are happy living with dogs and parrots but see my small budgies as fair game! :-(x
One is very independant, wants fuss when it suits her, one is a happy lap cat that loves everyone and the other is a one person cat, who once she gets to know you devellops a strong bond. Can anybody help please? We are desperate!


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear that.
I wish you and the girls the best of luck.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Oh you poor thing, you sound terribly stressed by all this.
I know most Rescue centres are over flowing so that may not be an option, have you tried...
1) Speaking to your vet, and other local vets to see if you can advertise in the surgery.
2) Try posting over on www.purrsinourhearts.co.uk as they have a rescue page
3) Try posting on pets4homes
4) Think of posting on Gumtree or even Freecycle....I know some on here will hate this idea but responsible pet lovers DO look on these sites.
Good Luck


----------



## JillyCornwall2 (Nov 15, 2010)

I have had recent success with freeads..its very local. Its very hard, you need to be patient get them on as many shelter waiting lists as possible, ads in you local shop or post office etc..but be very careful who you let them go to. Its taken me nearly 3 months to find a home for our stray lodger!


----------



## Gernella (Dec 14, 2008)

In the past when we have been a bit over run with cats, the birds have gone in the bedroom with the radio on. They don't really care as long as they are fed and watered and have other birdy company.

They sound lovely cats, I am sure you will find homes for them. Sometimes it's just word of mouth. Advertising in the vets is certainly a good idea, especially if you put in a bit about the circumstances to tug the heartstrings.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

put some pics up here two... I just found a fab home for a pair of tabbies on here.

best of luck hun


----------



## justbella (Nov 22, 2010)

Sorry to hear that. You can post pics in here as the previous poster said or you can advertise for free on various websites. Just don't stick to a site. You need to actively posting ads various places. RSPC may help you but you can also post ads on preloved or bonsoni.com 

Good luck!


----------



## libbysmum (Nov 20, 2010)

Thank you all soooo much for you replies and support! It means such a lot! I will go and try all suggested now, fingers crossed xx


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

it's very hard at the moment for any animal needing rehomed but put them on preloved, advertise in pet shops, local newsagents, and badger all the local animal rescue places to help with publicity and on waiting lists to come in.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

also try these rescues

THE BLUE CROSS - BROMSGROVE ADOPTION CENTRE
Rehoming Centre: Wildmoor Lane, Catshill, Bromsgrove, Worcestershire, B61 ORJ
Opening times: 10am - 3pm Monday to Saturday (except 10am -1am on Thursday) 10am - 2pm on Sunday and Bank Hols. (Closed Xmas Day, Boxing Day and New Years Day)
Tel : (0121) 453 3130
Fax : (0121) 457 6859
Email: [email protected]
Rehoming web page: Blue Cross Bromsgrove Adoption Centre
National web site: Blue Cross - Home

KATS CRADLE CAT RESCUE
Tel: 01902 791794 or 0794 410 5033
Email: [email protected]

THE CATS WHISKERS RESCUE
Registered Charity no. 1107910
Tel: 01922 415940
Email: [email protected]
Website: The Cats Whiskers Rescue

TEAM CAT RESCUE
Tel: 0121 373 4596
Email: [email protected]

CRAMAR CAT RESCUE & SANCTUARY
Registered Charity no. 519102 
Rehoming Centre: Cramar Cat Rescue, Redditch Road, Hopwood, Birmingham, West Midlands, B48 7TW
Opening hours (Boarding) : 8.30am - 3.30pm daily (inc. Sundays & Bank Holidays)
Opening hours (Viewing) for cats needing homes: 11.00am - 2.00pm (inc. Sundays & Bank Holidays)
Tel: 0121 445 1840
Website: cramar cat sanctuary

CARING ANIMAL RESCUE
Tel: 01889 270613
Email: [email protected]

COVENTRY CAT GROUP
Coventry, West Midlands
Registered charity no 1065043
Tel: 02476 268073
Email: [email protected]
Website: Coventry Cat Group

WILD ACRE RESCUE
Tel: 01384 565501
Email: [email protected]
Branch Website: About Us

MIDLANDS ANIMAL RESCUE TEAM
Registered Charity no: 500917
Tel (Cat enquiries): 01213 580 251
Tel (Dog enquiries): 01902 832 232
E-mail: [email protected]
Website: www.midlandsanimalrescueteam.web

AVON CAT RESCUE
Tel: 01789 750235
Email: [email protected]
Website: Front page

FRIENDS OF THE ANIMALS
Registered Charity no: 1000249
Tel: 0121 420 4201
Email: [email protected]
Web site: Home

THE ANIMAL HOUSE RESCUE
Registered Charity no: 1111314
Tel: 0121 475 8729
Email: [email protected]
Website: Welcome to The Animal House Rescue Website.

COOKIES FRIENDS FAMILY RESCUE
Tel: 07542 927 275 (if the answerphone is on, please leave a message)
Email: [email protected]
Web site: MySpace - Cookies Friends Family Rescue - 26 - Female - Birmingham, UK - myspace.com/cookiesfriends

ANIMAL ALLSORTS
Registered Charity no: 1092175
Tel: 0121 628 9825
Email: [email protected]
Website: Pet Adoption - Animal Allsorts - Cat / Dog Rescue - Birmingham

MUMBLE FARM RESCUE CENTRE 
Tel: 01889 271876

WULFRUN DESTITUTE PETS
Registered Charity Number: 1042620 
Tel: 01902 688838

WYTHALL ANIMAL SANCTUARY
Registered Charity No. 257728
Tel: 01564 823288
Fax: 01564 826140
Email: [email protected]
Website: Home - Wythall Animal Sanctuary

WELLCAT CAT RESCUE AND RE-HOMING CENTRE
Registered Charity no: 518860
Rehoming Centre: 30 Quinton Road West, Quinton, Birmingham, B32 2QD
Tel: 0121 426 5594
General Email: [email protected]
Re-homing Email: [email protected]
Web site: Wellcat Home Page

EAST MIDLANDS RESCUE CENTRE
Based in Eastwood, Notts.
Taking in and rehoming both cats and dogs, the rescue has a non destruction policy.
Tel: 01773 718357
Email: [email protected]

WALSALL CAT RESCUE
Areas covered: Walsall, West Midlands & surrounding area.
Tel: 01922 726087

TAMWORTH ANIMAL RESCUE 
Tel: 07929171404


----------



## libbysmum (Nov 20, 2010)

Wow! Thank you for all the help! There are lots on that list I havent tried, so will do now! Thank you


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

no problem


----------

